# Fall's here! Heavy duty winter/rubber mats ship for only $1 at PFYC.com



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Buck shipping on Husky mats for 1 week only*

Keep your GTO's interior carpet in good shape for fall and winter using our value priced Husky mats. Ships for only a buck in the USA from now until 9/29/10 or until stock runs out!

These deep dish molded liners are made from thick rubber with a diamond tread design. They provide excellent protection from water, slush, dirt, mud and snow for your GTO. They'll collect it all and keep your carpet and custom floor mats looking pristine. Installation is a snap. Simply drop them over your existing floor mats or remove your existing floor mats and drop into place. Slip resistant pattern offers continuous, no hassle protection. Easy cleanup to keep them looking good.

Click here to visit the product page to read more details and place your order:

----------------

*GTO Winter Floor Mats*










----------------


To see a full line-up of our new products for your 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials for your late model GTO, please click here.


----------

